# Need linux advise for total linux noob!



## KingPing (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi!, i want to try this program http://blog.gimx.fr/?p=574, windows is out of question since there are no shops here that sells what is needed to make the USB thingy, so i have to stick to Linux.

My problem is that someone lend me a 11.04 Ubuntu, which i somehow manage to update to 11.10, which is the version recommended to run the app, but when i want to install the app, it says "Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.15)" , so i need  "libc6 (>= 2.15)" since it seems the one i have is 2.13, but i can't install the 2.15 because it says that the install interferes with 2.13.

Is there a Ubuntu 11.10 with libc6 2.15 already installed that i can download?, because it seems i'm too noob to mess with Linux.

Thanks!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2013)

It sounds like you're compiling it from sources without having the libraries you need before hand, not even so much that it is the wrong version (it doesn't sound like it's finding it at all). If you're compiling it you may need the dev package which contains source code unlike the regular package.

Give this a try and try compiling/installing it again:

```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install libc6 libc6-dev
```


----------



## odameyer (Mar 8, 2013)

KingPing said:


> Hi!, i want to try this program http://blog.gimx.fr/?p=574, *windows is out of question since there are no shops here that sells what is needed to make the USB thing*y, so i have to stick to Linux.


http://www.w7forums.com/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-image-downloads-t12325.html

Either of these
http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/


----------

